# 120Hz Monitor? Oder 144Hz?



## Ion (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Die Frage ist leicht. Ich suche einen 120/144Hz Monitor der meinen HP ersetzen soll.
Beim Budget bin ich offen, 24 Zoll sollte min. sein.

Ich blicke derzeit nicht durch was die aktuellen Modelle angeht.
Wenn ihr ein paar Tipps habt, wäre ich dankbar.

(schön wäre es, würde der neue Monitor eine sehr hohe DS-Auflösung ermöglichen, mit meinem HP schaffe ich max. 2560x1600)


----------



## Hawky1980 (19. Juni 2013)

Und du bist dir sicher, dass deine 770  auch durchgehend 120/144 FPS  mit DS packt, um Schlieren zu vermeiden ?


----------



## aloha84 (19. Juni 2013)

@hawk

....warum sollte es bei z.B.: 80fps@120/144 Hz zu schlieren kommen?


----------



## mortiss (19. Juni 2013)

mehr als 100 Hz sind im Prinzip nur für Nutzer von Shutterbrillen interessant.


Da bei jedem "Bild" ein Auge stark abgedunkelt wird, empfindet man 120Hz eben als Flimmern - wie man es von einem alten 60Hz-Röhrenmonitor kennt.

144 Hz fühlen sich bei Verwendung einer Shutterbrille wie 72Hz an, was schon etwas angenehmer ist. Wenn man die Flimmerfreiheit kennt, werden aber auch 144Hz nicht das non-plus-ultra darstellen.


Da es derzeit keine 200Hz-Panels zu geben scheint. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass 120Hz oder 144Hz-Geräte so stark beworben werden, gehe ich mal fest davon aus, dass ich mit meiner Annahme Recht habe.


Daher meine Empfehlung, WENN du denn 3D-Medien nutzen willst, dann 144Hz. (Das kleinere Übel).

Wenn es kein 3D sein soll, dann reicht ein Gerät mit "nur" 60 Hz völlig aus.


Ein Blick auf PRAD | Online Testmagazin für Monitore, TV sowie Beamer & Projektoren könnte sich lohnen, wenn du bereits eine Auswahl an Kandidaten in die engere Auswahl genommen hast.


Gruß


----------



## aloha84 (19. Juni 2013)

mortiss du unterschätzt gerade den Vorteil den 120/144 Hz in der 2d-darstellung bietet.
Zwischen 60hz und 120 hz ist der unterschied mehr als deutlich.
Zwischen 120 und 144 kaum sichtbar, aber bei 144 hz sind eventuelle framedrops beim vsync nicht ganz so stark ausgepägt.


----------



## Ion (19. Juni 2013)

Ich möchte kein 3D nutzen (noch nicht).
Ich möchte aber die Vorteile der 120Hz Technik nutzen. In der aktuellen PCGH-Print ist ein interessanter Artikel zu einem Lightboost-Hack, der das Bild nochmals aufwerten soll.
Mich hat die schnelle Reaktionszeit, der niedrige Input-Lag und die Möglichkeit auf hohe DS-Auflösungen sowie der Lightboost-Hack überzeugt. Dem gegenüber steht "nur" eine bessere Bildqualität, die durch ein besseres Panel bei 60Hz Monitoren ermöglicht wird.

Meine GTX 770 sollte höhere DS-Auflösungen packen, warum auch nicht? Falls Spiele nicht flüssig laufen, wende ich eine Fähigkeit an die manch einem fehlt -> ich reduziere solange die Details bis es passt. Zudem reizt es mich damit herum zu experimentieren.

Ich sehe inzwischen keinen Grund mehr ein 60Hz TFT zu kaufen.


----------



## Hawky1980 (19. Juni 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @hawk
> 
> ....warum sollte es bei z.B.: 80fps@120/144 Hz zu schlieren kommen?


 
Mit Downsampling 80 FPS, will ich sehen das dies eine 770 in aktuellen Titeln ohne Bildqualtätsverlust packt. 



> Zwischen 60hz und 120 hz ist der unterschied mehr als deutlich.


Aber nicht wenn die Hardware konstante 60 FPS bei 60Hz liefern kann. Dann hast du auch da ein ruhigeres Bild. 



> Zwischen 120 und 144 kaum sichtbar, aber bei 144 hz sind eventuelle framedrops beim vsync nicht ganz so stark ausgepägt.


144FPS muss man erstmal erreichen damit das Vsync bei 144hz überhaupt greift. 

[ctecvideo]50177[/ctecvideo]


----------



## soth (19. Juni 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Mit Downsampling 80 FPS, will ich sehen das dies eine 770 in aktuellen Titeln ohne Bildqualtätsverlust packt.


Das beantwortet die Frage aber nicht 
Würde mich übrigens auch interessieren...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. Juni 2013)

Also:

120/144hz wirken beim Gamen deutlich flüssiger als 60hz (die 60hz Diashow geht mir almählich auf die Nerven ).
@ TE: Downsampling wirst du mit vermutlich jedem Monitor@ 120/144hz knicken müssen. Die Monitore sind bei 144hz@FullHD schon sehr stark an der Grenze.
2880x1440 wirst du mit etwas Glück @80hz realisieren können, aber garantieren kann ich dir das nicht.
Zum Lightboost-Hack: Ein paar User haben sich im Forum über diesen beschwert...die Probleme sollen mit der aktuellen Version weiter ausgemerzt worden sein, 100%ig würde ich mich darauf aber auch hier nicht verlassen.

Zur Monitorwahl selbst:
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (niedrigster Inputlag im 60hz Modus, dafür nicht ganz so gute Helligkeitsverteilung wie VG278HE)
ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (20ms Inputlag im 60hz Modus, dafür deutlich bessere Helligkeitsverteilung)
ASUS VG278HR, 27" (90LME6301T02231C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (neues Produkt, mit mitgelieferter 3d Brille und eingebautem Empfänger)

Benq bietet zwar auch 120/144hz Monitore an, diese sind zwar in den Gamingeigenschaften etwas besser, patzen aber dafür bei der Bildqualität.
Deshalb würde ich an deiner Stelle eines der Asus Monitore bevorzugen.


----------



## Ion (19. Juni 2013)

Sehe ich es richtig das die Modelle 278HE und HR bis auf das 3D-Kit baugleich sind?


----------



## aloha84 (19. Juni 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Mit Downsampling 80 FPS, will ich sehen das dies eine 770 in aktuellen Titeln ohne Bildqualtätsverlust packt.
> 
> 
> Aber nicht wenn die Hardware konstante 60 FPS bei 60Hz liefern kann. Dann hast du auch da ein ruhigeres Bild.
> ...


 
1. ...welcher Bildqualitätsverlust?
2. MEIN subjektives Empfinden ist dass das Bild bei z.B.: "nur" 75 fps@120Hz noch flüssiger wirkt.
3. normales vsync synchronisiert jedes frame, und schaltet NICHT erst ab 144 fps@ 144Hz zu! Was du meinst ist adaptives vsync.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. Juni 2013)

DER HR ist gerade erst neu auf dem Markt erschienen...
Auf Asus.de unterscheiden sich die beiden auch kaum: 3D & Gaming Monitore - ASUS
Bei Vergleich fällt jedoch auf, dass der HR anscheinend einen GamePlus Mode hat und der HE nicht.
Dadurch kann anscheinend der Monitor vier verschiedene Fadenkreuze selbst auf den Bildschirm bringen...das ist meines Erachtens jedoch schon etwas unfair auf Hardcoreservern (unter Voraussetzung, dass die Fadenkreuze etwas feiner sind, als die auf der Werksseite). 
Zusätzlich beinhaltet der GamePlus Mode einen Timer, der die Zeit ingame anzeigen kann...
Die Angaben zum Stromverbrauch sind ebenso etwas differnenziert, ansonsten ähneln sich die Werkangaben jedoch absolut.
Wenn du nicht jetzt schon die 3d Brille brauchst, würde ich zum HE greifen. Ob der HR noch weitere Vorzüge hat, wird sich erst nach einigen Testberichten zeigen.


----------



## Ion (19. Juni 2013)

Bisher habe ich nicht darüber nachgedacht Spiele auch mit 3D-Vision zu spielen, die Last für die Grafikkarte ist schon sehr hoch. Warum haben die Asus Modelle denn eigentlich die bessere BQ gegenüber den BenQ Modellen? Ich meine, von BenQ liest man auch sehr viel gutes.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (20. Juni 2013)

Bislang hat Benq sehr häufig in der Bildqualität gepatzt.
Die Ausleuchtung des VG248QE ist zwar nicht so gut wie die des VG278HE, aber immernoch besser wie die des XL2420T.
Der Testbericht des XL2720T wird erstnoch bei Prad.de veröffentlicht.
Bei PCGH war der XL2411T in den Gamingeigeschaften etwas besser, hat in der Bildqualität so sehr gepatzt, sodass am Ende ein Rückstand von 0,12 zu Stande kam. 
Testbericht über 8 Monitore in zwei Größenklassen in PC Games Hardware 4/2013
Da der VG248QE schon nicht so gut war wie der VG278HE, wie wird dann erst der XL2411T sein. 

Die Aussage, dass ich von den aktuellen Benq abstand halten würde, wird solange existieren, bis Benq mit den neuen Monitoren (XL2720T, XL2411T) bei Prad.de das Gegenteil beweißt.
Warum alle die Benq so toll finden kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht richtig nachvollziehen. Bislang hatte Benq bildqualitativ einen sichtbaren Rückstand auf Asus.
Letztenendes ist es halt auch alles eine Frage dessen, was man bislang als Vergleich gesehen hat. Mein Monitor (C23A550U) hat auch ne echt miese Ausleuchtung (aber trotzdessen noch besser wie Benq ), ich habe ihn aber aufgrund des guten Preises und der guten Reaktionszeit mal behalten, falls sich aber iwann wieder die Gelegenheit auftut, das ich was investieren kann (bin noch Schüler), werde ich (falls sich die Marktlage bis dahin nicht verändert hat) zum Asus VG248QE oder VG278HE greifen.
Wenn du immernoch nicht 100% nachvollziehen kannst, warum ich von den Benqs abrate, kannst du ja mal die Testberichte auf Prad.de anschauen und Painkiller fragen (dessen Rat wird sicherlich auch zu den Asus gehen, die Asus Modelle bieten selbst für anspruchsvolle Gamer das bessere Paket, nur für Leute denen die Bildqualität so gut wie egal ist und lieber minimal bessere Gamingeigenschaften wolln, rentiert sich ein Benq ).


----------



## Ion (20. Juni 2013)

Der Test zum VG278HE hat mich weitgehend überzeugt, ich denke der wird es. Allerdings habe ich noch eine Frage zum HE, welche der Test bei Prad nicht beantwortet:
Wie hoch ist (oder schätzt ihr) die DS-Fähigkeit des HE ein?
Denn Full-HD bei 27 Zoll sieht gegenüber 24 Zoll weniger gut aus, mit DS könnte sich der Spieß aber ganz leicht umdrehen.


----------



## debalz (20. Juni 2013)

Meiner (VG278HE) müsste morgen ankommen - werde mal berichten wie es um DS steht. bin von meinem jetzigen Monitor 16:10 und 1920x1200 gewöhnt, bin mal gespannt wie der Unterschied wirkt. Schätze den Asus mit dieser Auflösung laufen zu lassen wird nicht funtionieren wegen der nativen 16:9 ...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (20. Juni 2013)

Vom Vorgängermodell (VG278H) mit 120hz haben bereits einige ihre Resultate gepostet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/270336-asus-vg278h-downsampling-120hz.html
Erok hat mit diesem beispielsweise 2560x1440@94hz und 2880x1620@83hz gepackt.
Etwas mehr könnte mit dem VG278HE drin sein, mehr als 2880x1620@90-100hz würde ich jedoch nicht erwarten.
Falls es der VG278HE wird, wäre es cool, wenn du mir bescheid sagen könntest, wo das Limit deines Monitors liegt, wenn es ein anderer 120/144hz Monitor wird, würde ich ebenso gerne das Limit wissen. 

@debalz: 1920x1200 bei einem 1920x1080 Monitor machen keinen Sinn, außerdem sollen ja sowohl die vertikale als auch die horizontale den gleichen Faktor bekommen.
Dadurch wäre 2560x1440 oder noch besser 2880x1620 (50% und 50%) beispielsweise praktisch.


----------

